
Privatizing the Bonneville Power Administration - menocchio
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/07/28/us/columbia-river-privatization.html
======
drallison
What conceivable advantage does privatization of Bonneville Power(and the
other facilities) provide? It is difficult to see how privatization will give
us better service at lower cost. While discussing this proposal with a friend
today, he opined that "we need more nationalization of infrastructure, not
privatization". I agree.

